# عدد الناس الفعلي في ميدان التحرير



## bisalabisa2000 (10 فبراير 2011)

شباب ... أحنا عايزين نعرف الناس وصلت كام مليون في الميدان عشان أحنا كتير قوي قوي..

و بالحسابات قدرنا نوصل للأتي ...
مساحة الميدان بالتجمع ... مع بعض التجاوزات 20000 م2 يعني لو الفرد واقف و دراعاته مقفولة ما بيتحركش بياخد 0.23 م2 (و لو أن ده مش هينفع لأن معناها مش هتعرف تتحرك خالص) مرجعيا للصورة اللي متاخدة من كتاب (Neufurt Architects data P.17) فلو حسبنا مساحة الفرد هنلاقي 0.375*0.675 م2 0.23 مع إضافة 10% للمتحرك قول 0.25







يعني مساحة هتتحسب بالمتر المسطح هتبقى مضروبة في 4 عشان يبقى رقم سهل

نيجي بقى لمساحة الميدان كما هو موضح 




المساحة المحسوبة ... 

35780 م2 قول 36000 عشان نعوض الكسور المتقربة

معني كده أن الطاقة الاستيعابية للمساحة المعروضة تاخد بالعافية 145000 فرد واقف ما بيتحركش ...
نقول يوم ما تولع هيبقى ربع مليون في المساحة ... ده بعدم المنطق 

يعني أحنا محتاجين 4 ميادين تحرير عشان نوقف مليون بالعافية ده مش بس الميدان ده تفرعاته كمان 
و لو عايز دايرة ميدان التحرير اللي كل شوية التليفزيون يعرضها هي تقريبا 16000 م2 

قولي أنت تاخد كام من غير خيم ؟؟؟ و لا جمال و لا ناس قاعدة نايمة (مش تقليل من شأنهم)؟ يعني اللي بنتكلم فيه أصلا ده على أكبر و أبعد التقديرات

ده مش معناه ان انا مش مع المظاهرات اللي حصلت و لا ضدها بس كان لازم يبقى الموضوع محسوب و متاخد بالعقل 

أعتقد أن أحنا لازم نفوق و ما نخليش حد يضحك علينا 

و نشتغل بأيدينا و نتعلم و نخطط قبل ما نعمل حاجة عشان الحاجة تطلع بالشكل الصح و أهم حاجة رضا الله عنا و أستحضاره في كل أمور حياتنا عشان هو الهادي مش رئيس الجمهورية و لا أي حد تاني...

عن أبي العباس عبد الله بن عباس رضي الله عنه قال كنت خلف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يوماً فقال "يا غلام , إني أعلمك كلمات : احفظ الله يحفظك , احفظ الله تجده تجاهك , إذا سألت فاسأل الله وإذا استعنت فاستعن بالله , *واعلم أن الأمة لو اجتمعت على أن ينفعوك بشيء لم ينفعوك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله لك , وإن اجتمعوا على أن يضروك بشيء لم يضروك إلا بشيء قد كتبه الله عليك , رفعت الأقلام وجفت الصحف "* رواه الترمذي وقال : حديث حسن صحيح وفي رواية غير الترمذي " احفظ الله تجده أمامك , تعرف إلى الله في الرخاء يعرفك في الشدة , واعلم أن ما أخطأك لم يكن ليصيبك وما أصابك لك يكن ليخطئك , واعلم أن النصر مع الصبر , وأن الفرج مع الكرب , وأن مع العسر يسراً " .


و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 فبراير 2011)

! 
15 زيارة ... و لا رد واحد؟!!!


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 فبراير 2011)

؟
ما حدش له تعليق على أي حاجة خالص؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (11 فبراير 2011)

لازم لأن بكبوك مشي ... و ربنا يستر و يحاسب كل ظالم ...


----------



## kingoooo (12 فبراير 2011)

تسلم ايدك بجد


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (12 فبراير 2011)

تسلم لي يا كينجو و شكرا للناس اللي صةتت بس كنت حابب أسمع أراءكم و أيه رأيكم في اللي حصل؟


----------



## aly yousef (13 فبراير 2011)

*لازم المهندس يبقى كده*

انا حسبتها برضه وقلت كده وطاعت مستحيل تكون الاعداد اللي بيكلموا فيها دي الله ينور ياهندسه هو ده الكلام المضبوط:77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::77::75::75::75::75:


----------



## HARD MAN (13 فبراير 2011)

أظن الموضوع مش بس مساحة الإشغال اللحظية لكن العملية هي متوسط هذا الإشغال خلال فترة عدد من الساعات من خلال الدخول والخروج من الميدان إلى الميادين والساحات الأخرى المجاورة. 
بمعنى أن من دخل الميدان لمدة ساعة وغادر وحل محله شخص آخر ثم هكذا هي المعيار لمساحة الإشغال، لأن ماتتحدث عنه منطقي لحظيا ولكن ليس على مدى الأربع وعشرين ساعة لليوم بالنظر لكون من هم ثابتون في الميدان ومن حضورهم كان للمؤازرة وانصرفوا خلال هذه الأبع والعشرين ساعة 
هكذا أظن والله أعلم. وأنا لم أكن شخصيا في ميدان التحرير لأتأكد من ذلك 


تحياتي 

م. أبوأحمد


----------



## HARD MAN (14 فبراير 2011)

وش رايك اخوي bisalabisa2000 ؟


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (15 فبراير 2011)

لا يا أخي هارد مان أنا مش قصدي على مدى الأربعة و عشرين ساعة ... أنا اللي غاظني أن أي قناة كانت تجيب معلق محدث و يقولك انا أرى الأن ملايين من الناس تنادي بتنحي الرئيس في ميدان التحربر ... لم يقل بمصر أو بمحافظة أو حتى قطاع ... أفتراء و كذب و خداع على الفاضي ... اللي عايز يقول أرقام يقول ... و اللي عايز يقولك أي أعداد و أي هجص يقول ... أنا كل اللي عاوزه صورة واضحة و صحيحة ... مش أي كلام و خلاص و بعدين كتر الظلم وحش و أحنا داخلين على الأختبار الأصعب و هو انك تشتغل بجد مش تستنى لما حد يشغلك ...

أحنا حصل أنجاز أبتدائي مش عاوزينه يتحول لكارثة بسبب الكسل و الفراغ المقصود و التلكيك بالظروف


----------



## HARD MAN (17 فبراير 2011)

أحسنت أخي الفاضل 
ومبروك لمصر ولشعب مصر هذا المنجز الكبير وتمنياتنا بنجاح الثورة المباركة


----------



## arch_hamada (21 فبراير 2011)

ما شااااااااااااااااااااااااااء الله


----------



## aladdin (21 فبراير 2011)

من اى مرجع عرفت ان مساحة الميدان 20000 متر انا اعرف ان مساحة الميدان تقدر بحوالى 40 فدان
ثانيا ممكن تحسب المساحة من خرائط جوجل و تحسب كام واحد فى المتر بعدد الرؤوس وممكن تطلع بنتيجة اكثر دقة
وشكرا على محاولتك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (21 فبراير 2011)

*40 >>>*

40..... 
ممم

اتعلم أن 40 فدان تعني 168000 م2 ... 
فيما معناه م500*350م مع التكبير !!! 

عد الى جوجل ايرث و احسبها مرة أخري ... بعرض شارع أو ببعد معروف ستجد كلامي صحيح ... 

وعلى الأربعون فدان يا سيدي مش هازعلك

168000*4 = 672000 فرد 

:18:

ما جبتش مليون برضه


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (23 فبراير 2011)

> أحسنت أخي الفاضل
> ومبروك لمصر ولشعب مصر هذا المنجز الكبير وتمنياتنا بنجاح الثورة المباركة



thank you hard man


----------



## سهام معمر (24 فبراير 2011)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> شباب ... أحنا عايزين نعرف الناس وصلت كام مليون في الميدان عشان أحنا كتير قوي قوي..
> 
> و بالحسابات قدرنا نوصل للأتي ...
> مساحة الميدان بالتجمع ... مع بعض التجاوزات 20000 م2 يعني لو الفرد واقف و دراعاته مقفولة ما بيتحركش بياخد 0.23 م2 (و لو أن ده مش هينفع لأن معناها مش هتعرف تتحرك خالص) مرجعيا للصورة اللي متاخدة من كتاب (neufurt architects data p.17) فلو حسبنا مساحة الفرد هنلاقي 0.375*0.675 م2 0.23 مع إضافة 10% للمتحرك قول 0.25
> ...




بارك الله فيك على هذه التوضيحات


----------



## saifeddeen (27 فبراير 2011)

*الخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية*

الأخ الزميل الناشر للموضوع 
بعد التحية
بداية أقول أن الخلاف فى الرأى لا يفسد للود قضية و لابد لنا من تقبل ثقافة الإختلاف بنفس راضية أما بعد ,
فإن محاولتك لحساب مساحة ميدان التحرير و الشوارع المتفرعة محاولة جيدة و لكنها اسمح لى غير دقيقة لأن حساباتك للمساحة من على ال google earth غير دقيقة نتيجة لعدم قدرتك على تحديد حدود المبانى المحيطة بالميدان بالضبط و يظهر ذلك فى خطوطك التى حددتها أنت للميدان فهى أيضا غير دقيقة حيث أنه قد سقط منك شارعين سهوا كما أنها لا تشمل الأرصفة التى مساحتها ليست بصغيرة كما يبدو من نفس الصورة التى أرفقتها فلو أعدنا الحسابات بدقة لما ذكرت من نصيب الفرد من المساحة واقفا (0.375* 0.625) فقط و هو صحيح و بعد إضافة الأرصفة فى الميدان و الشوارع و أيضا نهاية أطوال الشوارع المتفرعة و رؤية مدى التكدس (الكثافة و التى يمكن أن تغير قليلا من حساباتك) الذى كان موجودا حينها ( لو كنت واحدا من الثوار لرأيتها) , فإنى أرى بعد كل ذلك إذا أردنا الحساب بدقة على ما بدى من دراستك أنت للموضوع فستصبح الأعداد حوالى مليون فرد على الأقل 
و إذا تركنا ميدان التحرير و أردنا حساب عدد الثوار فى كل أنحاء مصر فلتحاول حساب أيضا عدد المتظاهرين فى باقى أنحاء القاهرة و الجيزة و كل المحافظات بدءا من الإسكندرية و السويس و مرورا بكل المحافظات بنفس طريقة الحساب فستجدها قاربت الخمسة ملايين و إذا ضربت هذا العدد فى حوالى ستة أفراد ( و هو متوسط عدد أفراد الأسرة المصرية ) و أنت مهندس و تعلم هذا جيدا فسوف يمثل الثوار و أسرهم الموافقون لهم فى الرأى بالطبع حوالى ثلاثون مليونا (و هذا ربما يعادل عدد سكان معظم الدول العربية شبه مجتمعة ) , أضف إلى ذلك الصامتين الخائفين المتعاطفين الذين لم ينضموا للثورة بأجسادهم و المخدوعين الجاهلين الذين أعمتهم وسائل الإعلام و الصحف ( المسماة بالقومية ) المضللة فسوف تجد فى النهاية أن هذه الثورة هى ثورة الشعب أجمع ضد هذه الأنظمة الغبية الفاشلة و التى تحكم مصر ربما من ستين عاما بلا مبالغة
مع خالص تحياتى
زميلك و أخوك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (5 مارس 2011)

يا أخي ....أكرر ميدان التحرير ... فقط .... و بالنسبة للجبناء الذي تذكرهم هم ليسوا جبناء و لا جهلاء ... بل بعضهم نزل و شارك في اللجان الشعبية مع انه لم يكن في المظاهرة ليواجه المتمردين و البلطجية ... و الله هو الستار ...

أسمع هذه المحاضرة أذا كنت تأخذ الموضوع بشكل عقلي و متفتح و ديمقراطي على حد رأيك 

http://www.rslan.com/vad/items_details.php?id=3184


> من أعمالكم سُلِّط عليكم
> 
> يقول الإمام ابن الجوزي -رحمه الله-: "خطرت لي فكرة فيما يجري على كثير من العالم من المصائب الشديدة والبلايا العظيمة التي تتناهى إلى نهاية الصعوبة!
> فقلت: سبحان الله! إن الله أكرم الأكرمين، والكرم يُوجِب المسامحة؛ فما وجه هذه المعاقبة؟!
> ...



و لن يتغير أحد بتغيير بعض الأشخاص و أراد الله أن يفضحهم في ذلك التوقيت و سيفضح من ليس الحق 
و هذه الثورة لم تكن بأرادة الشعب لتنجح و لكن بأرادته سبحانه و يجب أن نذكره و لا نذكر بطوننا 

حان الأن وقت الأختبار الحقيقي مات زمن التحجج بالظروف و التكاسل 

و ارجو منك فعلا سماع المحاضرة و انا لن أكسب شيئا و لا أريد سوى رضاه و هدينا للحق 

و الله المستعان


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (6 مارس 2011)

> أضف إلى ذلك الصامتين الخائفين المتعاطفين الذين لم ينضموا للثورة بأجسادهم و المخدوعين الجاهلين الذين أعمتهم وسائل الإعلام و الصحف ( المسماة بالقومية ) المضللة فسوف تجد فى النهاية أن هذه الثورة هى ثورة الشعب أجمع



really Epic

نحن لم نكن نقرأ جرائد ... كنا نقرأ أشياء أخرى ...

الله يهدي الجميع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (10 مارس 2011)

هل من ردود أخرى ....؟


----------



## طارق العدل (13 مارس 2011)

طبعا لما يكون المعلومات متكامله تقدر تاخد قرارك انت اخدت فقط مساحة الحديقة الوسطى من الميدان يعنى الجزء الدائرى فى صورتك اذا عملته حتى مجمع التحرير سوف تزيد معاك المساحة اكتر من 8 اضعاف المساحة النقطة الثانيه حسابات المساحة والمسافات من جوجا ارث ليس بالطريقة التى صنعتها لانه هناك برامج مساحيه مساعدة لحساب المسافات والمساحات ..... شكرا لمجهودك ولكن لاتنشر شىء وانت لست متاكد منه او لا تملك المعلومات الكافيه


----------



## طارق العدل (13 مارس 2011)

انا احترم وجهة نظرك جدا وهى معرفة عدد الاشخاص فى مكان ما لحظة ما بناء على المعرفة المسبقة بالحيزات وما تحويها . من خلال المظاهرات راينا ان المتظاهرين كانو متواجدين بالميدان وحتى جانب المتحف المصرى ورايت المعارك والمولتوف تقزف على المتحف المصرى بمعنى اخر ان المتظاهرين كانو فى ميدان التحرير والشوارع المحيطة وامام وخلف المتحف المصرى وحتى اجزاء من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض . .... برجاء اعادة الحستب حتى نستفيد من تلك الفكرة الرائعة


----------



## طارق العدل (13 مارس 2011)

بس على فكرة انتى محقة الى حد كبير فما سمعته عن ان الرقم وصل 5000000 لا اصدقه على اقصى حد نتحدث عن مليون وكسر


----------



## ammaresmail (29 مارس 2011)

*الإخوة الأعزاء*
*كثيراً ما سمعنا في وسائل الإعلام أيام ثورة 25 يناير أخباراً تتحدث عن امتلاء ميدان التحرير بأعداد غفيرة من المتظاهرين ، وصلت تقديراتها لها حينئذ إلي 2 مليون و هو رقم كبير جداً و لكن لم تذكر وسائل الإعلام تلك علي ماذا استندت لتخرج علينا بمثل هذه التقديرات ، الأمر الذي يدعونا الي التساؤل ... هل تلك التقديرات صحيحة ؟؟*
*لذلك قمت باستخدام برنامج **Google Earth**لحساب مساحة ميدان التحرير و الشوارع الرئيسية المتفرعة منه بالمتر المربع و من ثم حساب السعة الإستيعابية بافتراض أن المتر المربع الواحد يتسع لـــ **6 أفراد** بحيث لا يفصل بينهم الا سنتيمترات قليلة*
*1- **الساحة الدائرية لميدان التحرير*


*




*


*نصف قطرها = 80م كحد أقصي ، عليه فإن مساحتها = ط نق2 = 3.1415926535897932384626433832795 × (80×80) = 20106.192982974676726160917652989م2 = 20106م2 تقريباً ، و بالتالي تتسع ساحة الميدان الدائرية لــ 20106 × 6 = 120637 فرد*


*2-**شارع القصر العيني*









*طول 340م × عرض 16 م = 5440 م2*
*بالتالي يتسع شارع القصر العيني لــ 5440 × 6 = 32640 فرد*
*3-**شارع قصر النيل*







*طول 225م × عرض 25م = 5625 م2*
*بالتالي يتسع شارع قصر النيل لــ 5625 × 6 = 33750 فرد*
*4-**الشارع المؤدي للمتحف المصري*







*طول 290م × عرض 38م = 11020 م2*
*بالتالي يتسع شارع قصر النيل لــ 5625 × 6 = 66120 فرد*


*علي ما سبق تكون سعة ميدان التحرير و شوارعه الفرعية = **120637 + 32640 + 33750 + 66120 = **253147 **فرد*
*أي أن السعة التقريبية تزيد عن **الربع مليون** فرد بقليل*​


----------



## ammaresmail (29 مارس 2011)

و علي افتراض ان حساباتنا التقديرية تلك يشوبها الخطأ بشكل أو بأخر ، و لو كانت نسبة الخطأ 100% ، تكون سعة ميدان التحرير 500000 فرد أي أنها لا يمكن أن تزيد بأي حال من الأحوال عن 0.5 مليون


----------



## ammaresmail (29 مارس 2011)

يرجي الإطلاع علي موضوعي المتعلق بنفس القضية 
http://www.alexagri.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21510


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (1 أبريل 2011)

شكرا لك يا أخي على التعقيب بتقدير أعلى و هو ست أشخاص بالمتر ... و لو أني أدرجت المرجع الذي يثبت المعامل الذي أحسب به ... ولكن مع هذا ترى العدد أصبح أكبر و لا يتعدى النصف مليون و هذا ما نتكلم عنه يا صديقي شكرا لك ...


----------



## مهندس - محترف (21 أبريل 2011)

و اين ميدان عبدالمم رياض و شارع طلعت حرب ؟

و بعدين ربك يبارك في المساحه و الناس كانت تساعي بعض


----------



## رجب رجب (28 أبريل 2011)

يعني مبارك نغش ومشي ولو حسبها هيك كان ما مشي!!!!!!!! حلال عليكن يا شباب مصر عملتوها في الريس


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (13 أكتوبر 2011)

عملناها على روحنا مش في الريس ... كانت ثورة الكسالى للأسف


----------



## architect one (14 أكتوبر 2011)

الأخ bisalabisa2000 
موضوع رائع ويستحق النقاش بارك الله بك


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك يا architectone و جزاك الله خيرا تتابع موضوعاتي بشكل واضح


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (14 أكتوبر 2011)

رجب رجب قال:


> يعني مبارك نغش ومشي ولو حسبها هيك كان ما مشي!!!!!!!! حلال عليكن يا شباب مصر عملتوها في الريس



فنان :63:


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!!!!*

حسابيا وبالأرقام التي لا تكذب المتر المربع يتسع لـ 8 أفراد في حالة الإزدحام

وهو يساوي 10 الآف سنتيمتر مربع (100 سم × 100 سم)،،بينما يقف الشخص الواحد على مربع أبعاده 40 سم عرض (عرض الأكتاف) و 30 سم طول (طول الحذاء)،،أي يقف على مساحة 1200 سنتيمتر مربع،،أي أن المتر المربع الواحد يتسع لـ 8.3333 شخص في حالة الإزدحام والتكدس (حاصل قسمة 10 الاف سم مربع على 1200 سم مربع)،،بينما تبلغ مساحة الميدان من خلال قياسه ببرنامج الأوتوكاد المتخصص 76.721 متر مربع بدون حساب الشوارع المحيطة أو ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وبدون حساب جزء من الشارع الواصل بين ميدان عبد المنعم رياض و ميدان التحرير وبدون حساب كوبري قصر النيل والطريق الواصل بينه وبين ميدان التحرير حتى الجامعة الأمريكية !!،،وبدون حساب شارع رمسيس المؤدي لميدان عبد المنعم رياض !! ،، وبدون حساب المساحة الخاوية التابعة لشركة المقاولون العرب الموجودة أمام المتحف المصري !!  ،،،أي أن الميدان بدون كل ما سبق (و بدون حساب أعداد الوافدين على مدار اليوم الذين يحلون محل المغادرين ) يتسع لـ 640 ألف في نفس اللحظة !!،،فإذا حسبنا الشوارع المحيطة (9 شوارع كبيرة جدا بميادينها وتفريعاتها) وميدان عبد المنعم رياض وكوبري قصر النيل وإمتدادهما المؤدي للميدان بالإضافة إلى شارع رمسيس وجدنا أن العدد يصل إلى 5 مليون !!،،فإذا إحتسبنا أن الإحلال والتجديد يتم مرتين على أقل تقدير إرتفع العدد إلى 10 مليون !!  ،،فإذا إفترضنا أن الميدان إستُغِلَ بـ 20% فقط من طاقته الموضحة آنفا تبين أن عدد المتظاهرين اليومي إبان الثورة هو 2 مليون على أقل تقدير !!  


أما إذا إقتصرنا على حساب أعداد المتواجدين في الميدان فقط في نفس اللحظة بدون حساب الأعداد الموجودة في الشوارع والميادين المحيطة أو على مشارف الطريق المؤدي للميدان من كوبري قصر النيل أو ميدان عبد المنعم رياض فسنجد أن العدد 640 ألف بالطاقة اللحظية القصوى،،فإذا تذكرنا أن عشرات الآلوف كانوا يفدون كل ساعة ليحلوا محل عشرات الآلوف الذين كانوا يغادرون على مدار الساعة علمنا أن العدد كان يصل إلى مليون و 280 ألف يوميا بدون حساب المتواجدين في المناطق المحيطة والمتماسة مع قلب الميدان ! ،،وإذا إفترضنا أن تلك الأعداد كانت تقل بمقدار الربع عن الطاقة الإستيعابية اللحظية القصوى علمنا أن الأعداد الموجودة في قلب الميدان (بدون حساب المناطق المحيطة والمتماسة) كانت تصل إلى مليون متظاهر يوميا !!،، ،،فضلا عن المتظاهرين في المدن الأخرى كالإسكندرية والبحيرة والمنصورة والسويس والمحلة إلخ !!،،أما من لم يتظاهروا فلم يكونوا من المؤيدين للمخلوع بكل تأكيد لأنهم لو كانوا مؤيدين له لخرجوا للمطالبة ببقائه !،،،،،الخلاصة هي أن مليونيات التحرير ومضاعفاتها حقيقة ناصعة لا تقبل الشك


تحياتي لثوار مصر الشرفاء


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (20 نوفمبر 2011)

ثانيا حساب المساحات المظللة خاطيء ومغالط تماما !!  

ونستطيع التأكد من ذلك بسهولة من خلال مقارنة مساحة كوبري قصر النيل (غير الموجود في المساحة المظللة) بالمساحة التي ظللها الأخ من بداية كوبري قصر النيل حتى ميدان التحرير (على شكل مستطيل طويل) 

وأيضا من خلال المساحات الشاسعة التي تركها الاخ دون حساب أمام مجمع التحرير و مسجد عمر مكرم والشوارع المحيطة وبجانب الأرض الفضاء وتجاهله شارع القصر العيني الواقع على يمين المجمع والمساحات المحيطة بالمجمع من ناحية القصر العيني إلخ !!!  

فطول كوبري قصر النيل يبلغ 382 مترا و عرضه 20 مترا (المعلومات عن طول وعرض الكوبري متوفرة على الإنترنت) ،، أي أن مساحته 7640 متر مربع

فإذا إٍستخدمنا جوجل إيرث لمقارنة طول كوبري قصر النيل (المعلوم أبعاده للجميع) بالمساحة التي ظللها الأخ من بداية كوبري قصر النيل حتى ميدان التحرير مرورا بالجامعة الأمريكية (على شكل مستطيل طويل على يسار الميدان) فسنجد أن طول المساحة التي ظللها الأخ تساوي تقريبا طول كوبري قصر النيل وأن العرض كذلك واحد حيث لم يظلل الأخ الأرصفة !! 

أي أن مساحة هذا المستطيل المظلل (على يسار الميدان) تبلغ 7640 متر مربع !!! 


وإذا قارنا مساحة هذا المستطيل المظلل (على يسار الميدان) بالمساحة المظللة العريضة التي تمتد من ميدان التحرير إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض فسنجد أن المساحة المظللة العريضة (الممتدة عموديا من الميدان حتى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض) تبلغ أكثر من ضعف المساحة المظللة الأولى على يسار الميدان !!!   ،،وذلك رغم أن الأخ لم يظلل ولم يظهر بقية هذا الشارع العريض الواصل إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وإكتفى بتظليله حتى حدود الأرض الفضاء الواقعة أمام المتحف المصري !!  ،،أي أنه تغاضى عن نصف مساحة الشارع الممتد إلى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض !! 

أي أن هذه المساحة المظللة العمودية تزيد بكثييييييير عن 15280 متر مربع (7640 × 2) وذلك قبل إحتساب بقية مساحة الشارع الممتدة من نهاية الأرض الفضاء حتى ميدان عبد المنعم رياض !!!  

فما بالنا بمساحة الميادين والشوارع والمساحات الشاسعة حول الميدان و حول الشوارع المحيطة بالميدان التي تركها الأخ و لم يظللها و لم يحتسبها !!


----------



## أنا المحب (20 نوفمبر 2011)

نحن في فلسطين أهل المظاهرات 

أعتقد من نظرتي وخبرتي أن من كان في ميدان التحرير لا يتعدى عددهم مئة ألف فقط

وأنا أعتقد أن كل ما يحدث في ميدان التحرير باطل وسيجلب للشعب المصري الويلات


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!  ،،،،، 3*

و بمقارنة المساحات المظللة (في الصورة التي أوردها الأخ صاحب الموضوع) مع المساحات التي كان يقف فيها المتظاهرون فعليا ولم يظللها أو يحتسبها الأخ صاحب الموضوع لأسباب مجهولة نجد أن الأخ تجاهل تظليل مساحات توزاي المساحة المظللة !!!،،،أي ضعف المساحة المظللة !!

إليكم بالصورة التي أوردها الأخ ونلاحظ فيها أن الدائرة المظللة أكبر بقليل من (صينية/دوران) ميدان التحرير







أما المشهد الحقيقي للمتظاهرين في داخل الصينية و حولها و في جميع أرجاء الميدان فهو كالتالي









!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    ،،، فنحن في هذه الصورة الحية نستطيع رؤية الصينية/الدوران بوضوح و رؤية اليافطات التي كانت تحفها ،،، ونلاحظ أن المساحات المتكدس فيها المتظاهرون حول الصينية على شكل دائرة أكبر تزيد بـ 4 اضعاف عن حجم الصينية بينما الدائرة المظللة التي ظللها الأخ أكبر بقليل من حجم الصينية/الدوران !!!   


كما نلاحظ تجاهل الأخ تظليل المساحة الشائعة أمام مجمع التحرير (والمملوءة بالثوار كما نرى) والمساحة الشاسعة بين مجمع التحرير و بين مبنى الجامعة الأمريكة/وزارة الخارجية والتي يقع في منتصفها مسجد عمر مكرم !!  ،،،فضلا عن تجاهله تظليل شارعين على يمين المجمع منهم شارع القصر العيني وتجاهله تظليل الشارع الذي يقع بين المجمع ومسجد عمر مكرم على اليسار والذي كان مكتظا و مكدسا بالثوار 

كما نلاحظ تركه لمساحات غير مظللة حول الأرض الفضاء (وكما نرى في الصورة فقد كانت تلك المساحات مكتظة بالثوار وكان بعضهم يقف داخل الأرض الفضاء وراء السور) وحول المستطيلات المظللة 

فضلا عن تجاهله كوبري قصر النيل ودوارن كوبري قصر النيل الذي إكتظ بالثوار في مليونيات عديدة بسبب عدم قدرتهم على دخول الميدان بسبب إمتلائه على آخره هو و الشوارع المحيطة به  

وتجاهله شارع رمسيس المؤدي لميدان عبد المنعم رياض 

وسنقوم في التعليقات اللاحقة بإذن الله بتظليل المساحات الشاسعة التي لم يظللها الأخ  

يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!  ،،،،، 4*

الصورة التالية توضح المساحات التي لم يظللها الأخ (داخل الإطار فقط) وقدد حددتها بالأحمر






يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (21 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!  ،،،،، 4*

الصورة التالية توضح المساحات التي لم يظللها الأخ (داخل الإطار فقط) وقدد حددتها بالأحمر







أما هذه فصورة طبيعية تبين المساحات الشاسعة وبعض الشوارع التي لم يظللها الأخ وتبين الحديقة والمساحة الكبيرة بين المجمع ومبنى الجامعة الأمريكية (ويظهر جزء من مسجد عمر مكرم بين المجمع وحديقة المسجد)






يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## qds2020 (22 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت صاحب الموضوع يعيد حسابات مساحه الميدان 

و صاحب التعليق يعيد حساب " 8 اشخاص في المتر " ^_^


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

الكلام مزدحم بشكل مبالغ فيه لدرجة لا يقوى أحد على تكملة قراءة الرد كله أيها الهرم الأكبر ....
اولا بالنسبة لنصيب الفرد قلت 25 سم2 و ليس كما تقول 1200 سم(!!!!) و انت تحسب على محيط و ليس مساحة
ثانيا ... 8 أشخاص على المتر المسطح .... QDS2020 أبتسم أبتسامة تدل على الكثير 

أحب المنطق الذي يقول ثماني أشخاص يقفون على منضدة لا تتعدى المتر في متر *(جربها و صور هذا المشهد مع أصدقاؤك اذا كنت صادقا) *لا تكن تحريريا و أنزل لأرض الواقع 
ربما يكون هذا المنظر عجيب للكثيرين الذين لم يشاهدوا منظر الكعبة المشرفة و هي تحوي الكثير من الناس و مع ذلك ترى كل الحجاج على هذا الزحام الشديد لا يتعدى ال2 مليون

و أذا كنت تجاهلت بعض المساحات لأنه شبه مستحيل أن يقف الناس هناك لعدم وجود ما يجذب للوقوف هناك *(أضافة بعض الشرائط لن يزيد من المساحة شيئا يا صاح) *
ثالثا و هذا هو الأهم ...
قلت من قبل لو جئت بمثل ما مثلته 4 مرات أكثر لن يتعدى المليون و على ما تقوله بالحسابات التحريرية سنجد:

1200 سم2 هذا نصيب فرد واحد أذا تقول 0.12 م2 !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! في أي كتاب هذا؟ لا مانع سنكمل المسيرة 

على قولك هذا 0.12/ 50000 م2 لأجل عيونك و لو أنها زيادة عن المساحة التي ظللتها أنت يبقى العدد 420000 بالزيادة في التقريب .... تحتاج للمزيد من المجهود لأيضاح فكرتك حتى لو ضاعفت العدد مرة زائدة لن تتعدى المليون بحساباتك أنت 

راجع حساباتك يا كبير 

و بالنسبة ل (أنا المحب و qsb 2020 ) شكرا للمساهمة و بارك الله فيكم


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (25 نوفمبر 2011)

« قَالَ رَسُولُ اَللَّهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم: سَتَكُونُ فِتْنَةٌ تَسْتَنْظِفُ اَلْعَرَبَ, قَتْلَاهَا فِي اَلنَّارِ, اَللِّسَانُ فِيهَا أَشَدُّ مِنْ وَقْعِ اَلسَّيْفِ. »


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

qds2020 قال:


> يا ريت صاحب الموضوع يعيد حسابات مساحه الميدان
> 
> و صاحب التعليق يعيد حساب " 8 اشخاص في المتر " ^_^




المتر المربع يتسع فعليا لـ 9 أشخاص (بأريحية كاملة) كما سنثبت من خلال تمرين بسيط لن يدع مجالا للشك !!  

و رغم ذلك فلقد قمتُ فعليا بإعادة حساب عدد الاشخاص ليصبح بمعدل 1.6 شخص إلى 6 أشخاص في المتر المربع بدلا من 8.33 أو 9 !!!!!!   


إليك ما قلته في تعليقي الأول 



الهرم الأكبر قال:


> فإذا إفترضنا أن الميدان إستُغِلَ بـ 20% فقط من طاقته الموضحة آنفا تبين أن عدد المتظاهرين اليومي إبان الثورة هو 2 مليون على أقل تقدير !!
> 
> 
> أما إذا إقتصرنا على حساب أعداد المتواجدين في الميدان فقط في نفس اللحظة بدون حساب الأعداد الموجودة في الشوارع والميادين المحيطة أو على مشارف الطريق المؤدي للميدان من كوبري قصر النيل أو ميدان عبد المنعم رياض فسنجد أن العدد 640 ألف بالطاقة اللحظية القصوى،،فإذا تذكرنا أن عشرات الآلوف كانوا يفدون كل ساعة ليحلوا محل عشرات الآلوف الذين كانوا يغادرون على مدار الساعة علمنا أن العدد كان يصل إلى مليون و 280 ألف يوميا بدون حساب المتواجدين في المناطق المحيطة والمتماسة مع قلب الميدان ! ،،وإذا إفترضنا أن تلك الأعداد كانت تقل بمقدار الربع عن الطاقة الإستيعابية اللحظية القصوى علمنا أن الأعداد الموجودة في قلب الميدان (بدون حساب المناطق المحيطة والمتماسة) كانت تصل إلى مليون متظاهر يوميا !!،، ،،فضلا عن المتظاهرين في المدن الأخرى كالإسكندرية والبحيرة والمنصورة والسويس والمحلة إلخ !!،،أما من لم يتظاهروا فلم يكونوا من المؤيدين للمخلوع بكل تأكيد لأنهم لو كانوا مؤيدين له لخرجوا للمطالبة ببقائه !،،





أما التمرين الذي يمكن من خلاله لأي شخص بسيط أن يتأكد من أن المتر المربع يتسع لـ 9 أشخاص بأريحية كاملة فهو ما يلي،،، 


إذا دخلت حمام منزلك فستجد في الغالب أن مساحة البلاطة الواحدة من سيراميك الحمام هي 25 سم × 25 سم ،،، أي أن كل 4 بلاطات طول × 4 بلاطات عرض = 1 متر مربع 

قم بتحديد 16 بلاطة ( 4 طول × 4 عرض) ليشكلوا مساحة المتر المربع ثم قم بالوقوف بكلتي قدميك على إحدى البلاطات التي تشكل ركن المتر المربع الذي حددته و ستجد أن البلاطة تحتوي حذائك (المكون من زوجين) تماما بالعرض !!    ،،، و بالنسبة للطول فستجد أن حذائك يزيد بـ 3 أو 4 سم عن طول البلاطة البالغ 25 سم و ذلك إذا كان مقاس حذائك 43 - 44 أي من المقاسات الكبيرة !!  


الآن أنت بمفردك تقف على بلاطة عرضها 25 سم و بجانبك 3 بلاطات يشكلون بقية المتر بالعرض !!    ،، أي أنه يمكن لـ 3 أشخاص آخرين أن يقفوا بجانبك على هذه البلاطات الـ 3 و كل ما سيحتاجونه هو تغيير وضعية أكتافهم (أي يقوموا بعوجها أو رفع أيديهم كما يحدث في المترو و الحافلات المزدحمة) حتى يتسنى لهم الوقوف لأن عرض الأكتاف أكبر من عرض القدمين و هما شِبه مضمومتان   

و الآن سنقوم بتخفيف ذلك التكدس و نتخيل أن 2 فقط يقفان بجانبك على البلاطات الـ 3 المتبقية ،،، *أي أن 3 اشخاص فقط (بما فيهم أنت) يقفون على 4 بلاطات بالعرض*  


الآن أنظر إلى البلاطات المتبقية أمامك (بالطول) و ستجد أنهم 3 بلاطات إلا 3 أو 4 سم ،،، و ستستنتج بسهولة جدا أنه* يمكن لشخصين آخرين (أي عدد 2 فرد) أن يقفا أمامك على الـ 3 بلاطات المتبقية بالطول* و أنه سيتبقى حوالي 11 أو 12 سم !!    


إذاً المتر المربع (المكون من 4 بلاطات بالطول × 4 بالعرض) يتسع بأريحية لـ 9 أشخاص (3 بالطول × 3 بالعرض ) 

ملحوظة ***  
الحسابات السابقة بإفتراض أن مقاس الحذاء هو 44 !!  


و بطريقة مبسطة أخرى فإن طول الحذاء مقاس 44 هو 30 سم ،، أي أن 3 أشخاص يمكنهم أن يقفوا في طابور في مسافة طولها 100 سم و يكون هناك فاصل 3.333 سم بين الشخص  
و الآخر ،، و إذا كان هؤلاء من أصحاب الأقدام الصغيرة نسبيا (مقاس 40 - 41 ) فسيزداد الفاصل ،،، فإذا علمنا أننا نحتسب العدد الذي يمكن أن يقف في مساحة متر مربع ( 16 بلاطة مقاس 25 سم ×25 سم) في حالة الإزدحام و التكدس والتلامس تبين لنا أن المتر المربع يمكن أن يتسع لـ 10 أفراد من أصحاب الأحجام الكبيرة !!  

و رغم كل ما سبق فقد قمنا بإحتساب عدد المتظاهرين في ضوء أن المتر المربع يستوعب من 1,6 فرد إلى 6 أفراد و تبين لنا بجميع الإحتمالات أن العدد يزيد عن المليون و مضاعفاته   

و قمنا بإحتساب الطاقة الإستيعابية القصوى للمتر المربع على أساس 8 أفراد (أي عدد 2 بلاطة مقاس 25 سم × 25 سم) للشخص الواحد بدلا من 9 أو 10 أفراد للمتر المربع !!!  

تحياتي لك أخي الكريم


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!  ،،،،، 5*


*واضح عزيزي bisalabisa2000 أن الحسابات عندك متضاربة و منقوصة و مختلطة تماما 
*
تقول 


bisalabisa2000 قال:


> اولا بالنسبة لنصيب الفرد قلت 25 سم2 و ليس كما تقول 1200 سم(!!!!)



فـ 25 سم2 = مساحة 5 سم طول × 5 سم عرض !!   ،، وذلك بنظام المساحة ،، والمتر المربع في هذه الحالة وفقا لقياسك الأخير يتسع لـ 400 فرد !!  

أما إذا كنت تقصد أن طول الضلع في المربع المحسوب هو 25 سم ،، فـــ 25 سم2 وفقا لمقياسك هذا = 25 سم × 25 سم !!   ،، أي = 625 سم2 !!  ،،، بينما المتر المربع يساوي 10000 سم2 ( عشرة آلاف سم2) ،،، أي أن المتر يتسع لـ 16 فرد وفقا لهذا المقياس !!  ،،فالمتر المربع يحتوي بداخله 16 مربعا مساحة كل مربع 25 سم × 25 سم !!   ،،بينما تعتقد أنت أن المتر بداخله 4 مربعات مساحة كل مربع منها 25 سم × 25 سم !!!!  


* وبلغة أخرى فإن 0.25 متر مربع تساوي = 2500 سم2 و ليس 25 سم2 كما تقول و تعتقد يا عزيزي المهندس !!!!!!!!!!   *

في حين أن ما بينته أنا هو أن المتر المربع يستوعب 8 أفراد في حالة الإزدحام و التكدس (وقد يستوعب 9 أو 10 أفراد أيضا كما أثبتنا وسنثبت) 

تقول


bisalabisa2000 قال:


> ربما يكون هذا المنظر عجيب للكثيرين الذين لم يشاهدوا منظر الكعبة المشرفة و هي تحوي الكثير من الناس و مع ذلك ترى كل الحجاج على هذا الزحام الشديد لا يتعدى ال2 مليون



وأشكرك على هذا المثال الذي يثبت ما نقوله و يهدم كل ما تقوله 

من المصادر الرسمية عن حج 2011 : 
*مصدر رسمي: عدد حجاج مكة هذا العام بلغ ثلاثة ملايين شخص*

أعلن مصدر رسمي سعودي الأحد، أول أيام عيد الأضحى، أن عدد الحجاج هذا العام بلغ حوالى ثلاثة ملايين، وصل أكثر من ثلثهم من داخل المملكة.

ونقلت وكالة الأنباء الرسمية عن مصلحة الإحصاءات العامة والمعلومات أن "إجمالي عدد الحجاج بلغ مليونين وتسعمئة وسبعة وعشرين ألفاً،


*http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2011/11/06/175749.html


أما العام الماضي فكان وفقا للإحصاءات الرسمية ما يلي :

**السعودية: عدد حجاج هذا العام بلغ 790ر2 مليون حاج
*أعلنت مصلحة الإحصاءات العامة والمعلومات السعودية اليوم الثلاثاء أن عدد حجاج هذا العام بلغ نحو 790ر2 مليون حاج. ،،، إلخ 

*http://www.algomhoriah.net/news_details.php?lng=arabic&sid=28780

**

علما بأن المساحة الكلية للحرم المكي حاليا هي *_366168_ متر مربع (و يمكن للإخوة إيجادها بسهولة بالجوجل)

أي أن الطاقة الإستيعابية للمتر المربع في الحرم المكي (مع الحركة) حاليا هي 2927000 حاج (وفقا لتقارير 2011) ÷ 366168 متر مربع = *7.99359 فرد في المتر المربع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  * 

*أي أن المتر المربع في الحرم المكي يستوعب 8 أفراد تقريبا !!  *

وهو ما نقوله ويقوله خبراء المساحة و بيناه بالأرقام والأمثلة التوضيحية !!!   

علما بأن المتر في ميدان التحرير يستوعب عددا أكبر لأن المتظاهرين في المليونيات يكونوا متكدسون و لا يستطيعون الحركة لعدم وجود مساحات للحركة في معظم أرجاء الميدان بينما مساحة الحرم المبينة أعلاه تستوعب 3 مليون حاج و هم في حالة مجيء و ذهاب وطواف !!!  


يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!  ،،،،،6*




أثبتنا لك من المصادر السعودية الرسمية أن المتر المربع في الحرم المكي يتسع لـ 8 أفراد ، بل و لأفراد في حالة ذهاب و إياب و طواف 

والآن نعود مرة أخرى لمساحة ميدان التحرير و شوارعه وميادينه المحيطة و طريقتك غير العلمية وغير المنطقية في حساب تلك المساحات 


في أول تعليق لك في موضوعك قلت أنك تفترض تواجد الناس في ظل عدم وجود مساحات يتحركون فيها و عندما بينا المساحات الشاسعة التي تجاهلتها داخل الإطار (فضلا عن المساحات التي تجاهلتها خارج الإطار) قلت أنك تجاهلتها لأنه


bisalabisa2000 قال:


> شبه مستحيل أن يقف الناس هناك لعدم وجود ما يجذب للوقوف هناك


 !!!! رغم أنها مساحات شاسعة في قلب الميدان و لا يفصلها عن المساحات التي ظللتها لنا شيء !!!!!!!! 



إلى الإخوة بعض الصور لميدان التحرير و للصورة التي ظللها الأخ ، وسنورد هذه الصور قبل و بعد تظليل المساحات التي تركها الأخ وذلك بألوان مميزة حتى يتضح الأمر 

الصورة التالية لجانب من ميدان التحرير من خلف مسجد عمر مكرم 





أما المساحات التي تركها الأخ دون إحتساب أو تظليل (في هذا الكادر فقط) فهي كالتالي





*فالمساحات الصفراء المظللة هي للمناطق و الشوارع المحيطة بالمجمع و لم يظللها الأخ بدون سبب !!  *

*أما المساحة الزرقاء المظللة فهي للحديقة المجاورة لمسجد عمر مكرم و التي تتوسطه و تتوسط إمتدادا الطريق المؤدي لكوبري قصر النيل*

*أما المساحة المظللة بالموف فهي للشارع و الحديقة و الرصيف المجاور للأرض الفضاء و لم يظلله الأخ لأسباب مجهولة !! *


*و قد حددنا المجمع باللون الأحمر و مسجد عمر مكرم باللون الأخضر*

و في الصورة التالية يظهر منظر أفقي (جزئي) لإحدى مليونيات الثورة و سنقوم بتحديد الأماكن التي لم يظللها الأخ بنفس الألوان السابقة












فنفس الكلام و الألوان تنطبق على الصورة السابقة مع بعض الزيادات 

*فالمساحات الصفراء المظللة هي للمناطق و الشوارع المحيطة بالمجمع و لم يظللها الأخ بدون سبب !!  /// مع إضافة اللون الأصفر للمساحات المجاورة للمتحف المصري والأرض الفضاء و إمتداد الشارع الواصل بين ميدان التحرير و ميدان عبد المنعم رياض *

*أما المساحة الزرقاء المظللة فهي للحديقة المجاورة لمسجد عمر مكرم و التي تتوسطه و تتوسط إمتدادا الطريق المؤدي لكوبري قصر النيل*

 أما المساحة المظللة بالموف فهي للشارع و الحديقة و الرصيف المجاور للأرض الفضاء و لم يظلله الأخ لأسباب مجهولة !! 

أما الخطين الخضر فيحددان امتداد الطريق المؤدي إلى كوبري قصر النيل و قد ظلله الأخ (نسبيا بعد تقليل عرضه) و ترك بقية المساحات المشار اليها آنفا !!  

و للتأكيد أكثر على المساحات التي تجاهلها الأخ نورد الصور التي نشرتها جوجل بالأمس للمساحات التي يشغلها المتظاهرون حاليا في ميدان التحرير (رغم عدم مشاركة معظم الإخوان و السلفيون) مقارنة بمساحة ميدان العباسية 





و نورد نفس الصورة بعد تظليل المساحات التي تجاهلها الأخ (بنفس الألوان السابقة) 







​*
فما قام الأخ بقياسه وفقا للصورة السابقة هو المساحة المظللة بالأحمر فقط  !!!!!  *

*وقد قام الأخ بتضييق إطار الصورة من خلال (Zoom IN) حتى يستبعد ضمنيا الكثير من المساحات في الشمال و الجنوب
*

*لاحظ نطاق الصورة التالية التي أوردها الأخ مع نطاق الصورة السابقة التي نشرتها جوجل بالأمس !! *








 و هذه صورة أخرى لنفس المساحة التي ظللتها جوجل *(ما عد الجزء الشمالي الواصل لميدان عبد المنعم رياض و جزء في الجنوب و هو شارع القصر العيني "على يمين المجمع" و الشوارع المؤدية للميدان "على يمين الميدان")* و لكن بدون تظليل و ذلك حتى يتبين للإخوة أنها مساحات متداخلة مع قلب الميدان و لا يفصلها عن الميدان شيء حتى يستبعد الاخ وقوف الناس فيها !!!!!   







بينما تجاهل الأخ المساحات الشاسعة المظللة *بالأصفر* و *الأزرق* و* الموف* و المساحات الشاسعة في الشمال و الجنوب التي لم يشملها إطار الصورة بسبب (الزوووم إن) و التي شاهدنا في صورة حية كيف كان يتكدس المتظاهرون فيها !! 



يتبع إن شاء الله ،،،


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

*تحليل خاطيء تماما !!  ،،،،،7*



الصور السابقة التي نشرتها جوجل بالأمس تظهر مساحات تواجد المتظاهرين الحاليين في الأحداث الأخيرة و لا تشمل مساحات شاسعة آخرى كانت ممتلئة عن آخرها إبان مليونيات الثورة مثل كوبري قصر النيل و شارع رمسيس و إمتدادات الشوارع و الميادين المحيطة بميدان التحرير

الصورة التالية تبين المساحات التي إكتفى الأخ بتظليلها (داخل الإطار) و المساحات الشاسعة التي تجاهلها فضلا عن المساحات الشاسعة التي لم يشملها الإطار 






علما بأن جميع المساحات (التي تجاهلها الأخ داخل و خارج الإطار و التي ظللها) كان يتم فيها الإحلال و التجديد أكثر من مرة أثناء اليوم حيث كان يغادر عشرات الآلاف كل ساعة و يأتي عشرات الآلاف مكانهم  


أعتقد أن الصورة الحقيقية و الحقائق قد إتضحت الآن للإخوة   

تحياتي للجميع


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (27 نوفمبر 2011)

نكرر ... أنا حسبت بمساحاتك و بنفس نصيب الفرد اللي أنت قلته و ما طلعوش مليون برضه 



يبقى المناقشة أصبحت محسومة من زمان 

و ماحدش قال أن العباسية محتاجين نحسب الناس اللي فيه كام لأنه لا يمثل شيء بالنسبة للتحرير و لا يجيب 30000 حتى بالكباري:18: (عشان أنت تجاهلتها) طنشت الكباري و الحتة اللي قدام المسجد

و كل شوية تجيب نفس الصور ... بس بالألون المختلفة و التزيين الجميل:63:

و أنا قلت بمساحاتك المرة اللي فاتت و بنصيب الفرد اللي أنت قلته 

و عشان نبقى متخيلين نصيب الفرد يبقى نعمل محاكاة بسيطة 







أولا هنا هتلاقي صورة لناس بطول 1.7 متر و عملت هنا المقارنتين ما بين الكثافة الأولى اللي أنا مقترحها و هي تعتبر شبه مقبولة و معلش أنا ماقدرتش أوقف 8 أشخاص على المساحة اللي أنت قلتها لأن الستة مكفيين بالعافية زي ما انت شايف 






و باين جدا أنا متغاضي شوية عن الأكتاف عشان النٍفس و الناس الزعلانة

و بطل تعمل تصوبت بحسابين عشان الحركة دي قرعة جدا و يا رب ماكنش ظالمك

:84: 

يا ريت شباب تانية تشارك برأيها

حلوة المناقشة و النشاط من الطرفين


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (28 نوفمبر 2011)

bisalabisa2000 قال:


> نكرر ... أنا حسبت بمساحاتك و بنفس نصيب الفرد اللي أنت قلته و ما طلعوش مليون برضه




*أشكرك لإعترافك الضمني بأنك غالطتنا في المساحات !!   ،،، و في إنتظار إعلامك لنا و للإخوة بالرقم الذي توصلت إليه في ضوء المساحات الصحيحة !!   

إخفاؤك للرقم الذي توصلت إليه يشير إلى أنه مليون إلا 300 فرد  ،،،، و مع توضيحنا لك لأخطائك و مغالطاتك الحسابية سيتخطي 2 مليون كما سنرى بإذن الله !!  
*


bisalabisa2000 قال:


> و بطل تعمل تصوبت بحسابين عشان الحركة دي قرعة جدا و يا رب ماكنش ظالمك




*أشكرك أيضا على تفسيرك لنا سبب وجود 14 صوت يقولون بأن مغالطاتك المساحية و الحسابية الفجة هي مغالطات منطقية !!    ،،،،، فالبركة في التصويت بحسابات كثيرة    

لو أردتُ عزيزي المهندس أن أعادل أو أرجح نسبة التصويت لصالح عدم منطقية الموضوع [[غير المنطقي الذي لا يمت لعلم الأرقام و المنطق بصلة  ]] لقمت بعمل 5 حسابات و ليس حسابين فقط كما تعتقد و تحسب !!!   ،، جميع حساباتك غير منطقية بالمرة عزيزي المهندس !!  
*


bisalabisa2000 قال:


> و عشان نبقى متخيلين نصيب الفرد يبقى نعمل محاكاة بسيطة




*
أشكرك كذلك على رسمك التوضيحي (على ما فيه من مغالطات سنكشفها) الذي يثبت أن المتر المربع يستوعب 6 أفراد بأريحية تامة إذا قاموا بإستغلال المساحة الفارغة على شكل حرف l (إل) و التي تقع خلفهم و على يمينهم كما بينت لنا في الرسم التوضيحي مشكورا !    

خصوصا و أن الأفراد الذين تخيلتهم في الشكل المجسم هم من أصحاب الجسم الكبير و المناكب العريضة والأكتاف الغليظة جدا و عضلات البايسبس الضخمة -   - و أن هناك شباب و نساء أصحاب بنية جسمانية أقل بكثير  

و قد لاحظت أنك قمت بإضفاء بعض التحريف على الشكل المجسم (للـ 6 أفراد) سواء المجسم الأول (الأمامي بزاوية) أو المجسم الثاني (من فوق رؤوسهم) كما سنبين للإخوة 

فبالنسبة للمجسم الأول (للـ 6 أفراد) فإن القدم اليسرى للشخصين الذين في الأمام متراجعة قليلا (أي أنهما يقفان بميل) و هو ما يؤدي إلى عدم إستغلال المساحة التي أمامهما والتي توزاي طول (أكثر من ثلث قدمهما) و تؤدي إلى تراجع من خلفهم بمقدار نفس المساحة !!   ،، ،هذا بالنسبة للمجسم الأول 


أما المشهد الرأسي (من فوق الرؤوس) ففيه خطأ فـــاااااااااااادح عزيزي المهندس !!   


فالشخصان اللذان في المقدمة يبدوان في المشهد الأول واقفان ناحية يسار المربع ،، أي أن الشخص الذي على يسار المربع تقف قدمه اليسرى على حدود الخط الجانبي الأيسر،،،بينما الشخص الذي على اليمين تبعد قدمه اليمنى عن الحد الأيمن للمريع بأكثر من 20 سم !!  

و بالتالي فإن المشهد الرأسي يجب أن يُظهِر لنا أن أكتاف الشخص الذي على اليسار تقع خارج حدود المتر المربع بمقدار 20 سم (و ليس كما جسمتها أنت على حد الخط تماما) و ذلك لأنك أظهرت لنا أن حدود الكتف الأيمن للشخص الذي على اليمين متماسة مع حد الخط الأيمن تماما !!!!  

فكيف يكون هناك مساحة قدرها أكثر من 20 سم على اليمين و صفر سم على اليسار (في المجسم الأول للـ 6 أفراد) ثم تصبح حدود الأكتاف متساوية (تقريبا) على طرفي المتر المربع في المجسم الثاني (الرأسي) لنفس الـ 6 أفراد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   




ملحوظة أخرى تصب في نفس الإتجاه  

الشخص الذي على اليسار (في المجسم الرأسي) تبدو حدود كتفه الأيسر متساوية مع حدود قدمه اليسرى حيث يقعان على نفس الخط العمودي و يتماسان مع الحد الأيسر للمربع (و هذا هو الصواب والطبيعي لأنه يقف وقدماه منفرجتان) 


بينما الكتف الأيمن للشخص الذي على اليمين يبعد بمقدار 20 سم عن قدمه اليمنى في نفس المجسم الرأسي حيث يتماس كتفه الايمن مع الحد الايمن للمربع و تبعد قدمه عن الحد الايمن بمقدار 20 سم !!    ،،،فكيف حدث هذا لا أدري !!!!!!!!!!!!  

**طبعا الصواب هو أن الكتف الأيمن للشخص الذي يقف على اليمين يجب أن يبعد عن الحد الايمن للمربع بمقدار 20 سم تقريبا (تماما مثل قدمه اليمنى التي تبعد بمقدار 20 سم) و ذلك لأن هذا الشخص يقف و قدماه منفرجتان !! ،، أي أن حد كتفه الأيمن يجب أن يتساوى عموديا مع حد قدمه اليمنى !!  

** سنقوم إن شاء الله في التعليقات القادمة بتوضيح تلك المغالطات الإيحائية بالألوان الجميلة نظرا لضيق الوقت الآن  

وقبل التطرق لصميم الموضوع و حساب العدد الذي يستوعبه ميدان التحرير (في ضوء أن المتر يستوعب 6 أفراد بأريحية كما بين لنا الأخ مشكورا) نذكر بأن المتر في الحرم المكي يستوعب 8 أفراد (في حالة حركة و طواف و سعي) وذلك وفقا للأرقام الرسمية التي أوردناها   


فالحج مثال عملي و حي لا يمكن التشكيك فيه 



** ملحوظة أخيرة 

المجسمات التي أوردها الاخ هي لأشخاص يرتدون (بدلة و كرافتة) و الهدف منذ ذلك هو تضخيم الكتف حيث أن كتف البدلة (أو البِذة) يكون عريضا و بارزا من الأجناب لوجود أكتاف إسفنجية بداخله     

يتبع إن شاء الله 
*


----------



## ابو البر55 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مااااااااااااااا شا الله عليكم


----------



## ابو البر55 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

:58:مااااااااااااااا شا الله عليكم

والله معلومات مهمة . نقاش هادف بين المهندسين
ننتظر المزيد الى ان يأتي الجواب الشافي:32::7::84:

والبنسبة للثورة اتمنى ان تنجح:14:


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

اعتراف .... بايه بالظبط؟ بانك برضه مش راضي تشوف الرقم اللي كان قبل الرد الاخير و قلت هنكشفها و مش هنكشفها برضه جايب كلام كلام كلام كتير جداً من غير رسومات و من غير اي أرقام ده في حد ذاته ضعف موقف لانه يجعل الناس ما تقراش الكلام كله بما فيهم انا.... ببساطة قلت انا و صديقي المهندس الزراعي في الاول لو متابع ناقش على رسوماته و حساباته لانه حاسبها بشكل أدق لانه متخصص و لو ان الموضوع مش محتاج الدقة لانه واضح من غير حساب لأي مهندس 

نرجع لمساحات و نصيب الافراد اللي انت حاطه

٥٠٠٠٠ م٢ * ٨ بكاااااام ؟ 
ب ٤٠٠٠٠٠ واحد صح ؟ و لا حاجة تانية ؟سيبك من calculator التحرير 
ما كانش؟ طيب ١٠٠٠٠٠٠ م٢؟يعني ضعف المساحة اللي مزعلاك ؟* اللي مش موجودة اصلا ؟* ٨٠٠٠٠٠؟ بنفس نصيب الافراد المفتكس؟ و برضه ما جابوش مليون بالاضافة للافتكاسات المقترحة ؟ 

يعني حتى بأضعاف السنتيمترات المسكينة ما جابش معاك مليون على ان انا غلطان في كله بالاضافة للافتكاسات 

انا عايز منك حاجتين و يا ريت الناس اللي معايا تتاكد ....

١.احسب المساحة بالاوتوكاد بدون مغالاة و افتكاس 
٢.بنفس نصيب الفرد اللي هو ٦ او ٨ افراد و لو اننا متفقين انه مفتكس برضه لانك طنشت الخيام و عربيات البطاطا و السجق و بائعين الاعلام بما ان السنتي بيفرق معاك

و عايز أرقام واضحة بدون افتكاس ....

شكرًا و انا أحييك على المناقشة الجميلة و بارك الله فيك لان ده بيوضح لينا كلنا 

*اهم حاجة نعرف الحقيقة مش مهم مين الصح*


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

يا ريت أما تقول نصيب الفرد الرسمي و الجو ده تجيب أسم مرجع عشان الحاجات دي بتفرق زي السنتيمترات كده

يعني موقع كتاب أي حاجة عشان ما نقعدش نتكلم كتير على الفاضي


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (28 نوفمبر 2011)

عزيزي هل هي مناقشة جميلة تشكرني عليها كما تقول أم كلام كثير لا تستطيع قرائته كما تقول أيضا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!  



bisalabisa2000 قال:


> كلام كلام كلام كتير جداً من غير رسومات و من غير اي أرقام ده في حد ذاته ضعف موقف لانه يجعل الناس ما تقراش الكلام كله بما فيهم انا
> **************
> شكرًا و انا أحييك على المناقشة الجميلة و بارك الله فيك لان ده بيوضح لينا كلنا




أتمنى عزيزي أن تفهم ما أقوله و أبينه كما فهمه الأخ (ابو البر)55 و الأخ (qds2020)  



bisalabisa2000 قال:


> نرجع لمساحات و نصيب الافراد اللي انت حاطه
> 
> ٥٠٠٠٠ م٢ * ٨ بكاااااام ؟
> ب ٤٠٠٠٠٠ واحد صح ؟ و لا حاجة تانية ؟سيبك من calculator التحرير
> ...




واضح عزيزي أنك لم تقرأ و لم تفهم ما أوردته لك و شرحته سابقا !!  



قلت لك في أول تعليق لي ما يلي 
*
[[[[[[ تبلغ مساحة الميدان من خلال قياسه ببرنامج الأوتوكاد المتخصص 76.721 متر مربع بدون حساب الشوارع المحيطة أو ميدان عبد المنعم رياض وبدون حساب جزء من الشارع الواصل بين ميدان عبد المنعم رياض و ميدان التحرير وبدون حساب كوبري قصر النيل والطريق الواصل بينه وبين ميدان التحرير حتى الجامعة الأمريكية !!،،وبدون حساب شارع رمسيس المؤدي لميدان عبد المنعم رياض !! ،، وبدون حساب المساحة الخاوية التابعة لشركة المقاولون العرب الموجودة أمام المتحف المصري !!   ]]]]]]*


*فـ 76 ألف متر مربع هي مساحة قلب الميدان فقط وفقا لبرنامج الأوتوكاد الذي لا يكذب و لا يتجمل !!   *


*إليك عزيزي بالمساحة كما ظهرت على الأوتوكاد *



 




و كما ترى فإن المساحة المحتسبة هي حتى منتصف الارض الفضاء (شمال الميدان) و لا تشمل أية شوارع محيطة بالميدان كما يرى الإخوة 

و هذه هي مقارنة المساحة المحتسبة (بالاوتوكاد) بالمساحة التي نشرتها جوجل أول أمس للمتظاهرين المتواجدين في الميدان في حينها (بدون الإخوان و السلفيين الذين يشكلون 90% من عدد الثوار) 






فكما هو واضح فإن المساحات الخضراء التي لم نحتسبها في برنامج الأوتوكاد تساوي تقريبا المساحة المحتسبة !!  ،،، أي 76 ألف متر مربع أخرى !!!  


فضلا  عن المساحات الشاسعة الأخرى التي لم تحتسبها جوجل في الصورة السابقة (بسبب غياب معظم الإخوان والسلفيين) و كانت ممتلئة عن آخرها إبان مليونيات الثورة مثل كوبري قصر النيل و شارع رمسيس و إمتدادات الشوارع و الميادين المحيطة بميدان التحرير   ،،، أي أننا نتحدث في مساحة 76 ألف متر مربع (ثالثة) !!!   


 يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (28 نوفمبر 2011)

و بالنسبة للأعترافات بما أني متهم أنا بحاول أريحك مش عشان انت صح لأن حتى باللي أنت بتقوله ما وصلتش للي أنت عاوزه 

بعدين الحرم المكي أدوار فوق بعض اللي أنت مش واخد بالك منه يعني بنتكلم في مساحات مضاعفة غير اللي بنتكلم فيه و دخل معاك ما خارج الحرم و رمي الجمرات و خلافه يعني أنت بتتكلم في تقديرات بعيدة جدا عن اللي أحنا فيه

الميدان دور واحد بس

نصيب الفرد بتاعك مفتكس 8 أفراد !!!!!!!!!!!! و اللي يخليك تستغرب بأريحية!!! كمان ؟؟؟ 

مش عايز تشتغل بأوتوكاد قاعد شغال ببرنامج paint !!!!!!!!!!!! :70:

و بالنسبة لاقصى نصيب للفرد جايبهولك من نفس الكتاب







و ياريت تتعامل بيه عشان دي تقديرات من غير أريحية وخد بالك أن فيه ناس مليانين شوية و سيدات يعني هتكون المسافات أفضى من كده و الا تبقى يبقى دول مش سيدات غير الخيم اللي في الدايرة اللي في النص يعني بنرجع للمعامل القديم اللي هو 4 أشخاص في المتر المسطح بس قلنا بلاش خليها 6 لو الناس متحشرة في بعض زي ما الكتاب بيقول عشان ما نتوهش 

أفكرك تاني عاوزين


1.المساحة اللي انت مغطيها بالأوتوكاد مش paint لو سمحت و خد بالك أن أنا عارفها كويس بس هاسيبهالك المرة دي

2.نصيب الفرد بتاع الكتاب مش بتاع سعادتك و رقم واضح ... 

معلش هنتعب سعادتك معانا بس مش هتوصل لمليون برضه

الله معك


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

واضح يا عزيزي أنك لا تدري شيئا عما تناقشه !!  ،،، فالمساحة الكلية للحرم المكي بجميع أدواره و المساحات المحيطة به تبلغ 366 ألف متر مربع 


إقرأ أخبار آخر توسعة بتاريخ سبتمبر 2011 


[[[[[[[[[ 1- توسعة الحرم المكي الشريف وعمارته: انطلقت أعمال التوسعة الكبرى للحرم المكي في شهر صفر عام 1409هـ (1988م) وقد تم إنجازها في شهر ذي القعدة عام 1413هـ (1992م). وقد بلغت المساحة الإجمالية للتوسعة (76) ألف متر مربع، وتكونت *من قبو سفلي وآخر علوي، ودور أرضي، ودور أول، إضافة إلى السطح*. كما تمَّ إحاطة الحرم المكي الشريف بساحات بلغت مساحتها (88) ألف متر مربع هيئت للصلاة. بما جعل الطاقة الاستيعابية الجديدة لمبنى التوسعة والساحات المحيطة به تصل إلى (460) ألف مصل. وتم إنشاء مرافق جديدة لخدمة هذه الساحات، منها أنفاق مخصصة لحركة السير وذلك لتفريغ هذه الساحات للصلوات ولعبور المشاة، ومنها مبنى خدمات مكون من دورين بمساحة إجمالية تقدر بنحو (14) ألف متر مربع احتوى على مرافق صحية، ونقاط وضوء، ونوافير لشرب المياه، وقد روعي إيجاد مرافق صحية خاصة للنساء بمداخل منفصلة. وقد اشتملت التوسعة كذلك على (18) مدخلاً عادياً، إضافة إلى بوابة رئيسة « بوابة الملك فهد « ومئذنتين شبيهة بالمآذن القائمة، كما اشتملت على سلالم كهربائية متحركة داخلية وخارجية لنقل المصلين إلى الدور الأول والسطح في أوقات الذروة والمواسم، خاصة كبار السن والعجزة، إضافة إلى السلالم الثابتة. واشتملت على (3) قباب، وممرات للمصلين لتسهيل حركة الدخول إلى الحرم والخروج منه.

وبإنجاز هذه التوسعة التاريخية أضحت المساحة الإجمالية للحرم المكي الشريف* تتجاوز (366) ألف متر مربع بما في ذلك الساحات المحيطة به والمخصصة للصلاة*، ]]]]]]]]]]]]]

و إليك برابط الخبر 
http://213.136.192.26/20110913/rj1d.htm



و قد أوردنا لك الإحصاءات الرسمية (من العربية نت) لعدد حجاج 2011 الذي بلغ 3 مليون حاج تقريبا   

أي أن المتر المربع في الحج يستوعب 8 أفراد في حالة حركة و طواف !!  


و حتى يكون الكلام على بينة فإليك بصورة توضح مساحة الحرم (بالأدوار العليا) و التي تبدو صغيرة جدا مقارنة بمساحة ميدان التحرير (بدون شوارعه و ميادينه المحيطة)






بينما مساحة جزء من قلب ميدان التحرير فقط هي كما يلي 





!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  




ياللفرق الكبير !!!   

إذاً المتر المربع في حج 2011 إستوعب 8 أفراد و ذلك بعد إحتساب الأدوار العليا و المساحات المحيطة للحرم و التي تبلغ مساحاتها الكلية 366 ألف متر مربع !!   

يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

كما وعدت فسأقوم بإستخدام المجسمات التي أوردها الأخ لإثبات أنها تثبت أن المتر المربع يستوعب 8 أفراد !!   ،،، وذلك برغم كفاية الشرح الذي لم أستخدم فيه المجسمات

الصورة التالية تظهر المساحة التي تبلغ 22 سم على يمين الفرد الذي على اليمين و تظهر أن طول حذاء الشخص هو 30 سم و أن المساحة التي يقف فيها فردان جنبا لجنب هي 78 سم ،،،،،،،،،،،، أي أن المساحة التي يقف فيها فردان وفقا للأخ هي 78 × 30 = 2340 سم2 *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (1)*







إذاً المساحة التي يقف فيها 8 أفراد وفقا للصورة السابقة هي 2340 سم2 × 4 = 9360 سم2 *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (2)*


ويكون نصيب الفرد الواحد هو 2340 ÷ 2 ،،،، أو 9360 ÷ 8 ،،،، أي 1170 سم2 *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (3)
*
وبما أن المتر المربع = 10000 سم2 ،،، فإن عدد الأشخاص الذين يتسع لهم المتر المربع وفقا للأبعاد السابقة في المجسم الذي أورده لنا الأخ مشكورا هو 10000 سم2 ÷ 1170 سم2 = *8.547 فرد في المتر المربع* !!!!!!!!!!   *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (4)
*

و يمكننا إحتساب ما سبق بطريقة أخرى تؤدي لنفس النتيجة 

الخطوط الحمراء في الصور التالية تبين أبعاد المساحات الفارغة مثل المساحة الناتجة من ميل أجسام الشخصين الذين في الأمام و المساحة التي على يمينهم و خلفهم 















إذا المساحة التي على اليمين (بدون إحتساب الجزء المتقاطع مع المساحة الخلفية التي تساوي 100 سم × 10 سم) تساوي 90 سم × 22 سم = 1980 سم2 *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (5)
*

أما المساحة الخلفية الفارغة فتساوي 100 سم × 10 سم = 1000 سم2 *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (6)*

وبجمع المساحات الفارغة في المعادلتين السابقتين* (5) + (6)* نجد أن لدينا مجموع 2980 سم2 مساحات فارغة (1980 سم2 + 1000 سم2) *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (7)*



و بقسمة الإستنتاج رقم *(7)* على الإستنتاج رقم *(3)* [[ أي قسمة مجموع المساحات الفارغة على المساحة التي يشغلها الفرد الواحد ]] 

نجد أن المساحات الفارغة تستوعب 2.547 فرد 


2980 سم2 ÷ 1170 سم2 = 2.547 فرد *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (8)*


و بجمع 2.547 فرد على عدد الأفراد في المساحات المشغولة (و هو 6 أفراد) نجد أن المتر المربع يستوعب 6 فرد + 2.547 فرد = 8.547 فرد !!!!!  


* أي نفس النتيجة الرياضية السابقة !!   *

و هو ما يفسر لنا كيف يستوعب المتر المربع في الحج 7.9 فرد !!!!  


إذاً عندما نقول أن الطاقة الإستيعابية القصوى للمتر المربع في حالة التكدس والتزاحم *تصل إلى 8.547* فرد (من ذوي الأحجام الكبيرة و المناكب العريضة والمنفوخة) فنحن لا نبالغ  


و بما أننا أثبتنا أن المساحة التي نشرتها جوجل أول أمس لميدان التحرير حيث يتواجد المتظاهرون (مع غياب الإخوان و معظم السلفيين) هي ضعف المساحة المحتسبة ببرنامج الأوتوكاد لقلب الميدان فقط ،،،، إذاً المساحة في الصور التي نشرتها جوجل = 76 ألف متر2 × 2 ضعف = 152 ألف متر2 * ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (9)*

و بضرب 152 ألف متر2 × 8.547 فرد نجد أن الطاقة الإستيعابية القصوى لتلك المساحة (التي نشرتها جوجل) = 1,299,144 = مليون و 299 ألف و 144 متظاهر !!!!!!!!!!!!!!    *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (10)
*
ذلك بدون إحتساب المساحات الشاسعة الأخرى التي لم تظللها جوجل في الصورة المنشورة أول أمس (بسبب غياب معظم الإخوان والسلفيين) و التي كانت ممتلئة عن آخرها إبان مليونيات الثورة *مثل كوبري قصر النيل و شارع رمسيس و إمتدادات الشوارع و الميادين المحيطة بميدان التحرير* !!!!!!!!!!!!  ،، و هي مساحات لن تقل عن 76 ألف متر مربع بأي حال من الأحوال ! 

أي أن 76 ألف متر2 × 8.54 فرد = 650 ألف متظاهر تقريبا في الشوارع المحيطة كما كنا نشاهد *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (11)
*
أي أن الطاقة اللحظية القصوى للميدان و الشوارع المحيطة التي كانت ممتلئة عن آخرها في الثورة هي *حوالي 2 مليون متظاهر ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (12)* 
فإذا علمنا أنه كان هناك إحلال و تجديد مستمرين في الميدان و الشوارع المحيطة بسبب مغادرة و مجيء عشرات الآلاف من المتظاهرين كل ساعة ( من أجل الأكل و الشرب و الذهاب و المجيء من العمل و قضاء الحوائج إلخ) تبين لنا أن عدد المتظاهرين المتواجدين في الميدان و الشوارع المحيطة على مدار اليوم *كان يصل إلى أكثر من 3 مليون متظاهر !!!   * *،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،، (13)*


يتبع إن شاء الله


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (29 نوفمبر 2011)

*

كيف تقارن عربيات البطاطا و غيرها التي لم تتخطى 10 أو 15 عربية على كوبري قصر النيل (حيث لم يكن يسمح لهم بالدخول إلى الميدان) بسنتيمرات يتم ضربها × 100 سم في المتر المربع الواحد لحساب الفراغات المربعة داخل 1 متر مربع ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!  ،،، و النتيجة السابقة يتم ضربها × 228 ألف متر مربع على أقل تقدير ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ !!!!!!!!!!!!!   

ثانيا يا عزيزي المساحات داخل الخيام كانت مكدسة وممتلئة (أثناء اليوم) و من كانوا داخل الخيام على مدار اليوم (للراحة او الأكل والشرب إلخ) كانوا يتكدسون داخل خيامهم و لا ينامون فيها في النهار ،،، أما في الليل فكان معظم المتظاهرين يغادرون الميدان كما أننا لا نحتسب أعداد المتظاهرين وقت الليل حتى تحدثنا عن نومهم و تمددهم في الخيام !!   ،،،،و في المقابل نحن لم نحتسب من كانوا يتواجدون في مسجد عمر مكرم و البنايات السكنية والإدارية المحيطة و المساجد المنتشرة في شوارع التحرير لقضاء حوائجهم أو النوم في مداخل و شقق تلك المباني الإدارية والسكنية و النوم و الصلاة في ساحات تلك المساجد !!   ،،، كما أننا لم نذكر اللجان الشعبية التي كانت متواجدة في تلك المباني التي حولناها لسجون نضع فيها أسرى معركة الجمل (بعد توقفنا عن تسليمهم للجيش بسبب تسريب الجيش لهم) إلخ


وأخيرا يا عزيزي المهندس أنظر إلى صورة المتظاهرين في الميدان (التي أوردتها لك مرارا) لتعرف أن معظم مناطق الميدان (خصوصا حول المنصات) كانت مكدسة على آخرها (علب سردين) و كان المتر يستوعب 10 أشخاص و ليس 8.547 فقط بسبب الزحام غير الطبيعي في تلك المساحات الشاسعة داخل الميدان 

فلا تحدثنا يا أخي عن أشخاص (أصحاب بنية كمال اجسام) يرتدون (بِدَل) بأكتاف عريضة ويقفون وبينهم مسافات 10 أو 15 سم من اليمين واليسار والأمام و الخلف ،،فهو تصور غير واقعي ولا يتماشى مع ما كان حاصلا 

راجع مرة أخرى هذه الصورة   







يتبع إن شاء الله *


----------



## bisalabisa2000 (29 نوفمبر 2011)

مش محتاج تعمل متابعة لانك بتضلل المشاهدين .....
المساحة الكلية طلعت ١٢٠٠٠٠ م٢ تقريبا و قلنا نصيب الفرد ٦ يبقى ٦٤٠٠٠٠ فرد في الميدان فقط يا باشمهندس 

مش ٢ مليون !!!!

شكرًا

واضح انك مشغول عموما انا حاسس ان الموضوع شبه محسوم

جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*

نتحف الإخوة الأفاضل بــ سكرين شوت من جوجل إيرث برو (Google Earth Pro) تبين أن مساحة الميدان و جزء من الشوارع المحيطة التي كان يقف فيها المتظاهرون بكثافة (بدون حساب كامل إمتداد تلك الشوارع و بدون حساب شارع رمسيس) هي 150766 متر مربع !!!!!  *
 *







أما شارع رمسيس بمفرده (من ميدان عبد المنعم رياض حتى مسجد الفتح) فتبلغ مساحته 42357 متر مربع !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

إليكم بالصورة للمساحة المحتسبة على جوجل إيرث برو







**(زووم إن) لنفس المساحة السابقة من ناحية مسجد الفتح 


**






إذا إجمالي المساحة التي كانت تستوعب المتظاهرين في المليونيات هي 193 ألـــــــــــــــف مــــــــتـــــــــر مــــــربــــــــــع** ،،،،بدون إحتساب شوارع كثيرة أخرى في التحرير والدقى حيث وصل الزحام في مليونيات كثيرة إلى تقاطع شارع الجيزة "تشارل ديجول" مع شارع التحرير عند شيراتون القاهرة !!! 


يتبع إن شاء الله لتوضيح وكشف مغالطات وإختصارات الأخ المهندس   
*


----------



## الهرم الأكبر (4 ديسمبر 2011)

*وقبل توضيح مغالطات الأخ المهندس نورد بعض الصور التي تبين بـــوضــــــــــوح لا يقبل الجدال أن المتر في المليونيات كان يستوعب 8 و 9 أفراد في بعض الاحيان !!!   *


*9 أفراد في المتر **المربع*






*الصورة التالية تظهر التكدس الرهيب في الميدان والشوارع المؤدية إليه (الشارع الذي يظهر في أعلى يسار الصورة هو طلعت حرب) و تظهر كيف كان المتظاهرون يقفون داخل الأرض الفضاء وعلى سورها (أسفل يمين الصورة) من شدة الإزدحام !!!!!!!!   *

*9 أفراد في المتر **المربع*







*تكدس في منطقة آخرى (9 أفراد في المتر **المربع**)*






*تكدس أقل نسبيا في منطقة أخرى و رغم ذلك لا توجد مساحات بين المتظاهرين والجميع متماسون (8 أفراد في المتر **المربع**) !!!!  *









لا يستطيع بشر أن يحسب عدد الذين كانوا حاضرين في الميدان بقلوبهم وأرواحهم رغم بعد أجسادهم عن المرابطين هناك.

الموضوع مغلق.


----------

